# Camping & Caravanning Club or Caravan Club for Site Abro



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi All

Which is better C & CC or CC for sites abroad in Portugal, Spain and France, Holland, Belgium and Italy

Cheers

DJM


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Hi DJM,

This is a question that is constantly asked, not only on here but in other circles 24/7.

There is no answer to it.

Each and all of us have our favourite, both clubs are as good as each other in one way or another. I am a member of both and over a period of years I have used both of them to travel abroad.

Sorry, I haven't given you the answer you want, there isn't one.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

neither - we don't book, go our own way & use camping cheques or ACSI card, or aires and municpal sites. The only thing I've used the clubs for is booking ferries.


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

We've only ever booked sites once and that was the first year we went to France - with a caravan.

One site was brilliant the other diabolical!

Never booked since.

Much easier with a MH of course as you don't need to use sites if you don't want to. We use mainly Aires and wild camping.

Denise


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

Yes, 'ACSI' and / or 'Camping Cheques' are the way to go if you want to stay at sites outside peak season - no need to book.

And also consider Aires, Municipal sites and wild camping too - we do them all.

We've had two three-week holidays in France during the last year and off again next week. No need to make any advance reservations, just turn up, and if for any reason you're not happy, move on elsewhere.

Whatever you decide, have a great trip!

Mike


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

Would agree with the other posters. We use ACSI and never book anywhere. Unless you particularly want to go on a rally then there is no need to book. Not booking allows you to move on if you wish without constraint.

JohnW


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

ACSI for us, too. We use the card out of season, but there are many ACSI sites that don't take the card, sometimes they are as cheap or cheaper, so look at the ACSI website.

We never book, though. We sometimes set coordinates for an ACSI site, then come across another place we like the look of on the way, and we stop there instead.

A lot does depend on where you are going, and when. For example, we have struggled to find many sites open in France in November, when we will be on our way back from Spain and Portugal. We still haven't booked, though. What's the worst that can happen, when you take your house with you?


----------

